# Awesome Christmas light display



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a really cool Christmas light display. 
http://www.flixxy.com/best-christmas-lights-display.htm
Hope you all have a Merry Christmas


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Drops jaw*

OH MY GOODNESS.
That was incredible. The things we can do today. Just wow.
Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Someone down the street from where my hubby works does a display like this and shows it every night in decemeber for free...gives out candy canes to everyone and bracelets to the kids.....we tried to give him a donation and he refused to take it....he said don't worry about the power bill just enjoy 

Here is one of their songs from their display






You can't see it in the video but santa is on the roof and his mouth moves

Its an awesome show!!

Last year they had fireworks at the end, this year they had a tv screen that showed a little story..


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:clap: Awesome!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I LOVE the light displays, never seen one other than in the videos though! I think there is a firehouse in Lexington that might be doing one? I wish I knew...need to find out!

I saw this one on the net a while back, thought it was really really cool, a great tribute to the soldiers 

http://www.examiner.com/tv-in-national/ ... 2011-video


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it .... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Makes me feel like maybe I should have put up more than 4 strings of lights on the back porch for the goats to look at...


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow that was awesome. Can't imagine how much time it took to put together


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I told my hubby if I lived near these people I would just not even bother putting up lights because I just can't compete


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow that is awesome. I am really glad I don't live next door to that though!


----------

